# Windows server 2008



## Barokna (17. September 2008)

Hi, ich möchte mir einen Mailserver einrichten un habe mir dafür Wserver 08 gekauft. Als ich es dann gestartet hatte, traf mich fast der Schlag. Diese Vista- Menüführung... ich finde da nichts mehr wieder. 
Na ja zum eigentlichen Problem: Ich gehe per Router ins Internet und dafür müsste ich dem Server ja eine IP zuweisen. Ich hab vor das mit einer DynDNS zu machen. Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie das geht?

Grüße
Barokna


----------



## Nohh (18. September 2008)

Geh in deine Netzwerkverbindung und vergib unter IPv4 eine IP-Adresse.
Erst die, des Routers, dann im dritten Feld nochmal und unten bei DNS wenn du das willst nochmal. die IP kannst du dort auch festlegen wähl eine gescheite aus.

gruß
Nohh


----------



## Barokna (18. September 2008)

Das ist so eine Sache... Ich hab in der Systemsteuerung schon danach gesucht und nicht gefunden. Die Sufu schlägt auch nicht an. Wär es möglich, dass der Ordner nicht existiert? Könnte man ihn irgendwie installieren und ist dieser Ordner wichtig, wenn man ins internet will? Das funktioniert.


----------



## Antispy (28. September 2008)

Die Netzwerverbindun kannst du folgendermaßen erreichen

Start -> dann unten in dem Fenster "ncpa-cpl" eingeben und enter drücken


----------



## Barokna (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich das suche, findet er nichts un wenn ich ausführen drücke, meckert er mich nur an...


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Oktober 2008)

Und wie sieht das "Meckern" aus?


----------

